# Made some bubble hash



## Bios (Sep 28, 2015)

Made some bubble hash the other day. took some close photos. 
There seems to be a bit of contaminates in it, (black dots) and some other misc items. Can anyone tell me what they think it is?, and how i can potentially clean it up. 
Saw some pictures online of bubble hash, they looked pure amber color no contaminents, any idea how to acheive this? 

View attachment bubble1.jpg


View attachment bubble2.jpg


----------



## Bios (Sep 28, 2015)

This one looks a tad better. this is the whole ball after i let it dry as a crumble for two days. 

View attachment bubble3.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 28, 2015)

My guess is that from the lining of the bubble bag


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 28, 2015)

is there a flaking rubber lining in the bag?  not sure about the white stuff


----------



## Bios (Sep 29, 2015)

So i checked the bag. there is not flaking of any kind, and they are colored, no black on them. I have no idea what that is. Perhaps the white could be PM or dog hair LOL
Im going a step further and im going to try and rosin tech the bubble hash.


----------

